# Solved: Multiple variables in address bar - PHP



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello everyone,

What I am trying to do is have more than one variable in the address bar, for example...

www.randomsite.com/index.php?userID=75+userName=Ted

Noticed, the "?userID=75" would be one variable that I could use the GET function to extract from the address bar, and then "userName=Ted" would be the second variable.

Is it possible to have more than one variable? If so, how?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Solved it myself, it was simple enough but I was making a little mistake elsewhere that was causing it not to work.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

Just for any one reading this thread looking to do this, the normal way to it is.


?var1=hello&var2=goodbye&var3=helloagain

So you would be able to use $_get or $_request to get var1 as hello var2 as goodbye and var3 as helloagain


----------

